# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The Luminarium's 11th Exhibit: Illuminate #2!

## Clyde Machine

*The Luminarium's 11th Exhibit*
Come check out the newest release from the Luminarium, featuring its largest collection of audio contributions to a single exhibit to date, and a host of amazing and diverse visual arts that has far surpassed the expectations of everyone who's been kept in waiting for this monumental occasion! Musicians like Shaun Douglas, D.M.G., DJ Pookster, D-Raj, Oscario, George Gunn, and Featured Artist Clyde Machine populate the exhibit with their fresh new pieces, while artists Akajork, kenzo., encoretheangel, --M--, keepwalking, Chris Cold, tsarye, and a host of others have filled this gallery with amazing visual pieces! Don't miss the Luminarium's first video piece, "We Turned Into Old Souls", a collaboration between Akajork and Clyde Machine.

Click the banner above to check out ILLUMINATE #2 in all its glory!

--
I'm sure you noticed, but yes, I did write that in third person, and yes I am the Featured Artist this exhibit.  :tongue2:  Check it out, let us know what you think! This exhibit is our best to date (and I think it's our biggest, but don't quote me on that) - you WON'T be disappointed.

----------

